# Major City Air Raid Siren



## Matt308 (May 25, 2007)

The VictorySiren -

33,000watts guaranteed range of 4miles max range of 30-40miles. An interesting read.

VictorySiren.com™ - The Internet home of the Chrysler Air Raid Siren


----------



## evangilder (May 25, 2007)

Wow, powered by a V-8 even. Cool stuff!


----------



## Matt308 (May 25, 2007)

138db at 100yds! Can you imagine that?


----------



## Gnomey (May 25, 2007)

That is going to hurt the ears...

VictorySiren.com - Chrysler Air Raid Siren - Sound


----------



## Matt308 (May 25, 2007)

Awesome. Raises the hair on the back of my neck. I can't imagine hearing that prior to a great raid. Scary.


----------



## rogthedodge (May 26, 2007)

I'm only 44 (oh *****, that's depressing) but I can recall as a kid that we still had weekly / monthly tests of the sirens across the UK.

I believe they're no longer in-situ as they have something that can broadcast on every TV / Radio / etc if such alerts are needed


----------



## R-2800 (May 26, 2007)

that thing must be loud when your right next to it!


----------



## Matt308 (May 27, 2007)

Right next to it? Its 138db at 100yds!!! That is a sustained sound like .357magnum for God's sake. Now walk 99yds closer.


----------



## HealzDevo (May 27, 2007)

That thing would probably kill you if you were at 0-1 yards or more when it went off if it is that loud at 100yards...


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 28, 2007)

Our town still has one left over from WW2 and they use it for something and it goes off about every week.


----------



## Matt308 (May 29, 2007)

Creepy. What could be that important to light that thing off once a week in your town, Adler?


----------



## Matt308 (May 29, 2007)

HealzDevo said:


> That thing would probably kill you if you were at 0-1 yards or more when it went off if it is that loud at 100yards...



Did you read the part where they talk about the amount of energy can light things on fire at close range?


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 29, 2007)

Matt308 said:


> Creepy. What could be that important to light that thing off once a week in your town, Adler?



I dont know. I think it has to do with the Prison on the outskirts of town.


----------



## Matt308 (May 30, 2007)

Jeez! That is scary. Hide the women and children!


----------



## DerAdlerIstGelandet (May 30, 2007)

It is a minimum security prison for women. Nothing special.


----------

